# watching on my dvd player



## illuminati (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all, my problem, i downloaded 3 movies, Saw3,Scream3, and the Matrix, burnt them on to a dvd using convetxtodvd but my dvd player does nothing when i try to play them, (other dvds do) although i can play them on my computer can anyone help? please.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

TSF does not offer any help with illegally gained media.


----------

